# Getting the dog harness on (stress, agression)



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay, I have two harnesses for Bo. The Puppia one in the picture is the on I use most often when I'm taking him to the store or something. I have a Halter one that I like to use on walks as he'll be kicking up pavement pulling so hard. Neither are easy to get on, and I often just clip his leash to his collar when going out for a potty break. What I've found is he is really aggressive when I try to put the Halter harness on. He growls and bites, and I've even had to resort to holding his snout while putting it on. It actually should be easier to put on in my opinion as I don't have to slip anything around his head, but he won't let me. He's not quite as bad with the other, but it's still a chore.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I would suggest working on leash manners so that you can ditch the harness. Failing that, or in the meantime, I'd recommend a Buddy Belt harness.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Working on leash manners is important regardless of if you continue to use a harness or not.

Does something good happen every time you put the harness on? Like, my dog associates the harness with car rides (which he LOVES) so he goes crazy trying to get his legs into it as fast as possible.

Any chance that is is actually uncomfortable for him to get into the harness? Like, do you have to squish his leg or something? Does the harness rub him (particularly under his front legs where there is little hair) while walking so he might associate pain with the harness?


----------



## Elliebell (Mar 13, 2011)

You could try this process. Who knows, it might help.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Get a new comfortable harness (since your dog already has a negative assoociation with the harness)
Leave it out. When the dog looks at it, praise and treat. Do this over and over.
Then put the harness close to the dog. Praise and treat. Do this over and over.
Touch the dog with the harness, praise and treat. Do this over and over.
Slip the harness on, priase and treat, take it right back off. Do this over and over
Stay below threashold. Don't move to the next step until the dog is happy and comfortable with the previous step.

There are some details on desensitization and counter conditioning below. It doesn't apply to a harness but you can extrapolate.

Additionally, ask yourself why the dog growls and bites. What have you (or a family member, or previous owner) done to make the dog defensive about the harness? Any yelling? hitting? alpha rolling? yanking? snatching? etc.. If so, stop doing it.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Are you talking about a body harness or head halter? I'm thinking you mean a head halter that he has the issues with....if so (and even if it's a body harness) this method can help:


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

Elliebell said:


> You could try this process. Who knows, it might help.


Thanks. I'll give that a try, but he'll likely grab it and take off with it. 



Cracker said:


> Are you talking about a body harness or head halter? I'm thinking you mean a head halter that he has the issues with....if so (and even if it's a body harness) this method can help:


Actually it's a Halter brand harness. Instead of putting the head through and one leg, then buckling over the back like the others, it has two well-padded loops for both legs to go through and it snaps around his neck. When he pulls it puts the pressure on his armpits instead of neck. The trainer recommended it to me to keep him from pulling too hard. I've been training him by walking him around and keeping him between the myself and the fence and also teaching him "stop" and come, but when I walk him around the block he wants to take off once and awhile, especially when somebody has a dog in their yard. He would be pulling so hard on his collar or a regular harness that he'll be coughing, and I know this has got to be better for him than that. I couldn't find a picture online of what I have, so I took one to show the difference. The one on the left is the Halter and the one on the right is the Puppia.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

Well if he is getting super excited about seeing dogs, then you can desensitize and counter condition him to get used to seeing other dogs. While you work on this, I suggest walking him later in the evening or early in the morning to destress, then set up controlled situations where your dog can succeed.

I'm realy glad that your trainer doesn't recommend yanking but I'm wondering if this trainer gave you any other tips for your dog's issues besides equipment. If not, I'd look at some more trainers. Make sure your new one doesn't ask you to yank or hang, or kick etc..

Now, I'm not putting down harnesses at all. I like them. But there are more things to do to help your dog walk better. I feel like the leash and harness should be safety devices, not control devices.

Loose leashing walking info: 

http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/04/loose-leash-walking-crazy-man/

http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/04/red-light-green-light/

Here is a video on helping your dog be comfortable with other dogs


----------

